# So you wanna be a woodworker?



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

The first installment in my series of videos, taking a dead tree out and milling it into lumber for woodworking. I felt this would be an interesting journey from tree to finished product. Warning,! I am not a professional lumberjack and this is just my experience with dropping my first tree of note. If you seek professional advice on the matter please search elsewhere to help you complete your project safely. Enjoy...

https://youtu.be/c7ahlC_8H8s


----------



## stellakelly (Sep 11, 2017)

Love the beautiful Interior. The color of doors perfectly match with the color of the room. Love the beautiful Greenery. Lovely video.


----------

